# Look Quality - Crash Worthy



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Folks,

I had to write a small testimonial about a bad incident I had this Sunday when I was involved in a hit and run while riding my Look 565. I took a nasty side hit from a car, and was taken down with the result of a broken hip (Three screw to repair the damage). The Look, not a scratch with only some "character marks" on the Campy Record Levers".

I only wish my hip was as sturdy as my Look. So two to three months and we'll be riding again.

Be careful out there folks, and Look builds a tough bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry about your injury - hope it heals well and quickly.
This is great to hear though, as i just purchased a 555 to use as a crit bike and as we all know, it will wind up on the ground eventually whether i like it or not.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

*Ouch!*

MAn, sorry to hear 'bout your accident. Here's to a speedy recovery - I'm sure you'll be back on the bike soon.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Get better soon Wugga!


----------

